
Yet Another Hong Kong Worker at Anti-Beijing Bookshop 'disappears' - ck2
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-35208879
======
ck2
Remember that Hong Kong supposed has "freedom of the press".

Yet China has detained now five people.

